# Excision of vaginal mesh via cystoscopy - suprapubic port



## L_JANDRIS (Jan 20, 2014)

Can anyone help with CPT codes on this planned surgery:

Excision of vaginal mesh fibers into bladder - through cystoscopy through suprapubic port (doctor says technically not laparoscopy because no gas in abdomen)

Thank you!


----------

